# DA TREEFITTY



## Bruteforce10

Well I am sure some of you remember my yellow rancher that I had. I recently sold it to Brutelaws29.5 and he decided to change a few things. Here is a teaser pic. There will be many more to come once the build is finished. I am posting this since he is currently in Alaska.


----------



## Polaris425

wow.. those are crazy axle angles!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

36*


----------



## JPs300

Seen the pic on FB, looks good!


----------



## Bruteforce10

Yea axle angles are steep. But it only goes 23 mph maxed out and it rarely sees that lol.


----------



## Polaris425

brutelaws29.5 said:


> 36*


That's more than 36. Looks close to 45


----------



## Bruteforce10

P take into account that it's still on blocks so it's not settled all the way down yet.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

In this pic there's no weight on suspension and the tires are just centered up on hubs while suspension is completely saggin angles are 39* an with weight on suspension and one rider 36*


----------



## Polaris425

Ah. I see now. Cool. Well it's pretty flippin awesome looking. :rockn:


----------



## browland

That's less than the big lifts for the brutes , I'd be happy with 36*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland

Regardless ... That's really nice , awesome job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks mean. Who built the lift? ....my first guess would be Pondhopper, but I'm sure I'm wrong.


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> Looks mean. Who built the lift? ....my first guess would be Pondhopper, but I'm sure I'm wrong.


hormells builds some bad A lifts too .. what brand axle you running. then i will tell you if the axle angle is to much . i'm running turners on mine and i trail ride it with no problems ..


----------



## filthyredneck

^I can vouch for that....dry trails all across River Run ALL DAY LONG.
I wanted to say Performance ATV on the lift due to the diameter and design of the a-arms.....its got me scratchin my head lol.


----------



## Bruteforce10

One of my buddies built the lift his name is dusty nueville. Once we get up close pics of it on here y'all will really see how good of a lift it is.


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks like he did a jam up job....just need to see it action


----------



## walker

how wide ? it looks good.. i might have some compition in the tallest honda division now.. lol


----------



## Bruteforce10

Lol like I said its all still being put together and he changed a few "details" on the rear end so I'm guessing a week or two an it should be done.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Tallest Honda a gonna need some specs for that one but for sure the lofty is legit and in runnin gorilla axles


----------



## walker

i got 24" gc with 30 silerbacks .. is it straight axle ? and what you doing in alaska brutelaws.. i worked in kenia and on the slope for a short time


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Yea his bikes a SRA kept it like thy dual axle paddles. Dusty is a great lift builder. I have a pic of the a arm up close I can post that do that y'all can see how the lift is made. Miles in Alaska working on the dolly platform for hilcorp with my bop stack and stuff out there. He works 21 and 14 out there and will b for a while till the job is done. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5

I work in the inlet for Cudd energy we doin a lot of work over on the wells there and as far as the gc goes its gonna be close when we got it sittin on the wheels I'll take measurements of gc and width and yes I am keeping the straight axle and running dual axle paddles


----------



## jctgumby

I would like to see your axle paddle setup when you get it done. I am rebuilding a 350 myself and was wanting to do paddles, I am just not to sure how to fab it up since the rear axle is sealed on both sides of the dif.


----------



## walker

my next build will be a big lifted straight axle with paddles.. i watched that video of hormells huge 300 with paddles make that suicide hole at marengo look easy compared to all the other bikes.. cant wait to see it finished


----------



## wmredneck

walker said:


> my next build will be a big lifted straight axle with paddles.. i watched that video of hormells huge 300 with paddles make that suicide hole at marengo look easy compared to all the other bikes.. cant wait to see it finished


I need to look that one up. Most small bore bikes are an EPIC fail in it. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

the axle set up


----------



## brutelaws29.5

finished lift


----------



## brutelaws29.5




----------



## Bruteforce10

Mike when we going test this thing out? Looks amazing btw. I should have never sold it back to you lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutelaws29.5

This week for sure if you down to make a lil ride close I gotta break in those gorillas and don worry Jessie you can make a pass on it you know where she sleeps


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Walker as it sits now at lowest point on frame is 22 1/4" on 29.5" outlaws


----------



## walker

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Walker as it sits now at lowest point on frame is 22 1/4" on 29.5" outlaws


shaaaaaa***zzaaaammmm .. i like it.. that set up will clown some irs big bores.. pm me a price on the lift if you dont mind .. i think i'm about to start building my son a 4 wheeler .. just dunno what i wanna build him yet..


----------



## walker

wmredneck said:


> I need to look that one up. Most small bore bikes are an EPIC fail in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


here yea go !!!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

It sure looks good I'm gonna find out how it preformes real soon


----------



## walker

but i'm not going to ride behind you with that megaphone on the back lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Lol walker but she's not that loud I jus won't get the underwater silence like I used to have


----------



## walker

Yea my next 2 investments on mine are a swamp series exhaust and a better winch.


----------



## wmredneck

Walker, you weren't lying. Do the paddles make that big a difference? It looks like it was floating pretty good too. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## filthyredneck

Paddles make a HUGE difference. I used to run dual paddles on the rear of my 07 brute 650 sra.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

Wmredneck if your running sra. They are mandatory. Watch that video then watch IRS go threw that hole


----------



## JPs300

The "300" in that video ain't no small-bore.......BA bike that is one-off everything. 


My little "300" is right around 18" of GC on 27 vamps, and gearing wise I really need to put it on some 30's -


----------



## jctgumby

I like that IRS set up. Very nice lookin' 3hundy


----------



## JPs300

Thanks. There's a full build thread on here with tons of pics, pretty much the only 300 parts left are the upper frame rails, plastics & tank. - lol


----------



## bump530

The 300 from that video is kinda hurting right now after this past weekend lol. 

The rancher in this thread is nice...ive been seeing the pics that dusty and someone has been posting. dusty does some good work for sure.


----------



## JPs300

^ Two of the baddest 300's in existence got some battle wounds this past weekend. 

I'm sending my original rear axle to James, lol.


----------



## bump530

Yes they did JP...in the same hole not even 5 mins apart either lol...Im surprised James didnt have any laying around his shop.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

This picture shows no justice. Mike came to my hoouse right after picking freak nasty up to show me. Yall have to see this thing in person. Its 4 inches taller than my king quad and his brute


----------



## Bruteforce10

Im going ride it when i get off lol.


----------



## jctgumby

Looks awesome, great job on the bike


----------



## brutelaws29.5

It's at the house buttonin a few things then it's time to put a lil ride time on it


----------



## Bruteforce10

Went to Mikes house last night and I was able to get some up close pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruteforce10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

By far some of the sexiest a arms I have seen....

the wetter the better


----------



## Bruteforce10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruteforce10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Make the brute gc nuttin lol


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5

With it sittin next to my brute which has 2" lift and ol2s you can see the difference in height and have a comparison in size


----------



## Bruteforce10

Or just look at the kid underneath it. lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Yea but some people can't tell the kids only 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

U can ride over him and not even hit him! Lol


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Nah drew the axle paddles would knock him out


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

O yea forgot bout them huge paddles back there


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker

looks good like i said i know who going to build the lift for my sons 4 wheeler when i get around to doing it..


----------



## brutelaws29.5

almost rack deep lol


----------



## walker

Give us a review how the lift , gr, axle paddle did.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Lift held up great after some riding around on fairly smooth ground I beat on it a bit in a cow ate up field and couldnt be more happier in the ride it does have a larger turning radius but it's only really noticeable when having to turn around the inner cups did get hot a few times but the more I rode it and let cool the cooler they ran I guess the axles were jus getting broken in. Finally put it in a hole and I underestimate it there was nearly 15" of mud before I found bottom under the water and I do believe if it wasn't for the paddles I don't think I would have made it out but overall very pleased with the lift and mods but the exhaust snorkel is pretty loud under loads in the holes but I'm a happy guy with my new additions for da toy


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I told u it was loud when u rode it in my yard lmao. Amazing bike by the video I seen ur right mile the paddles helped u, u could see them suckas biting and ya bike bouncing. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker

We're this video at. Look at the mega phone. That sucker just looks loud


----------



## brutelaws29.5

It's not letting me load the video up.....


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Bruteforce10

Ill try and see if i can get it uploaded


----------



## Bruteforce10

[ame=http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m579/hb42847/?action=view&current=Treefiddy.mp4]







[/ame]

The video cuts off but it pulled out just fine.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mike b honest if it wasnt for the axle paddles uda got stuck haha!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Drew the axle paddle is a upgrade jus as tires are so it was still the bike that got out without a strap js 


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yeah I hate hearing axle paddle this or that.....they just mad they ain't got one lol....

the wetter the better


----------



## brutelaws29.5

I like your thinking ^^^


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## lilbigtonka

i am with you i got the brute and the 300.....seems like my 300 gets rode more then the brute now except for big events because my brute has the stereo.....fun factor goes to the honda though, turns heads more when ppl are like omg that baby bike is about to try that hole, i just look and say you want me to do it 2 or 4 i will do either hahahaha


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

NOT FROM THE CONVO WE HAD HAHAHAHAHA. aLSO WHEN MY 300 DONE IT WILL HAVE 2 OUTTER PADDLED AND A CENTER PADDLE W/ 7" LIFT ON 31S AND 54% GR


----------



## Bruteforce10

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Drew the axle paddle is a upgrade jus as tires are so it was still the bike that got out without a strap js
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


Lol i know thats what i meant. I should have used the word "crawled" versus "pulled". I was saying it pulled itself out fine.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Since the lift to my rancher I have only put the brute on the trailer for the wife to drive I can't wait to hit a big event with the rancher it gonna be fun following them big bore IRS bike with my lil solid axle rancher!!!


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## JPs300

I will say this; When a XMR & built kitty pull up to a whole that a lot of people on law'd/back'd brutes, grizs, & hondas are sitting around egging us on to go through, we do & have to earn it, then along comes my buddy on his 300 with this:









not even realizing what he's driving into and just chugs right on through with a beer in one hand, back of the bike just bouncing along, it makes for some interesting faces in the crowd.......


----------



## jctgumby

Wow, that's a wicked lookin' setup


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

thats how im doing my paddle on my 300 to lol


----------



## THE CRAZE

Man that is the sickest honda I have seen!!!!!!!!:bigok:


----------



## JPs300

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> thats how im doing my paddle on my 300 to lol


 
I flipped the right side bearing around to the outside of the brake drum hub, thus was able to fit 8" wide blades. 

He has the bike on s/w 27 laws with the 18% reduction but the motor is pretty weak and it struggles. Got a 350 rancher sleeve & piston to make it 320ish cc, so it should be a performer soon. - I would love to see it on a set of skinny 27 vamps, I think a good climbing/digging tire would work well with the paddle.


----------

